# pureftpd and Mac OS X Server 10.4



## jdoubleu (Aug 27, 2008)

I have installed pureftpd 1.7 on our Mac OS X 10.4 server without success!! After deinstalling the software it has now change all my Mac OS X server ftp user permissions to see all the folders on the server. Previous to this I could restrict this using the Workgroup Manager application.

Can anyone help? You're my only hope!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you run "repair disk permissions" in the Disk Utility yet? This should at least reset everything to then allow you to use the Workgroup Manager to set permissions that way you want.


----------



## jdoubleu (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for your reply!

I have already carried out a full disk repair permission option on both the boot disk and the shared partition, both without success, it seems that once Pureftp is removed it resets all the file attributes!! Unfortunately I do not have enough Unix 'under the hood' experience to delve too deeply!!


----------

